

How Netflix won CES - pmcpinto
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/10/5291068/how-netflix-won-ces-4k-streaming

======
higherpurpose
Too bad Netflix is also almost single-handedly bringing DRM to the web, which
has _far worse_ consequences in all areas of the Internet than the
"convenience" of watching Netflix _not in Silverlight_ , while also not doing
a single thing to even try to make their content DRM-free.

